
Physicist advances a radical theory of gravity - kordlessagain
https://bigthink.com/surprising-science/physicist-radical-theory-of-gravity
======
oldandtired
The paper by Prof A.T.K Assis called "Gravitation as a Fourth Order
Electromagnetic Effect" written in 1995 discusses gravitation as an effect of
electric dipoles at the atomic level. He has a couple of papers discussing
this on his website
[https://www.ifi.unicamp.br/~assis/papers.htm](https://www.ifi.unicamp.br/~assis/papers.htm).

What I found interesting with this idea is that it gives an explanation for
only ever observing gravitational attraction and the size of the calculated
resultant forces was at the experimentally measured order of magnitude.
Whether or not it can be further developed and appropriate experiments
designed, who knows.

